# 40% Off at Golden River Sports Black Fri, Small Biz Sat and Sun!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

It's the most wonderful time of the year so enjoy your Thanksgiving! Golden River Sports will be closed this Thu. But please join us for fantastic savings this Black Friday and also for Small Business Saturday and Sunday as well. We will have coffee from Golden's own Windy Saddle Cafe and treats too.

 This Friday, Saturday and Sunday Only - Nov 29 thru Dec 1 take 40% OFF Any In-Stock Item (some exclusions apply). This is the ONLY time during the year we offer discounts this deep.

Please stop by GRS and support local small businesses. All it takes is one item - no matter how big or how small - to keep local businesses successful during the holidays. 

Whether you or that someone special wants a new drytop, paddle, PFD, skirt, helmet, SUP accessories, waders, boots, rod, reel, flies, clothing or other accessories - we will give you 40% off any one regular priced item. 

We are also bringing back our popular 50/50 offer: Put 50% down now, take your items home, wrap them up with a smile and pay the other 50% by end of January 2014. This offer is just for you! 

 Gift cards are always available as well. 

Kayaks will be on sale this Friday, Saturday and Sunday too! Take 30% off any Wave Sport boat we have left in stock including Project X's, Diesels, Habitats and Kids Boats too! We also have selected Pyranha Kayaks at 30% off including ZOnes, Varun's and the Burn is on sale too. All clothing and accessories are also on sale - 40% off any one item. It’s the perfect time of year to buy! Be sure to check out our SUP inventory as well.

We have lots of flyfishing specials for Black Friday, Small Business Saturday (and Sunday) as well! Here is a partial list: Buy and Rod/Reel combo and get a FREE 1 hour lesson (book your lesson by May 31, 2014). Value of $50! Perfect gift! Buy a set of boots / waders and receive 4 free flies a month for the next 6 months! Over $50 value. Check out our new arrivals from Patagonia, Redington, Loon Outdoor Products, Waspi, Hareline, Fish Pond and Whiting Farms! 

 Also ask about our free fly tying nights and our rod building classes.

And remember, you still receive 40% off any one regular priced item! 

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401
www.GoldenRiverSports.net 
(303) 215-9386
[email protected]
Currently Open 7 Days: 9am to 6pm
Closed Thanksgiving Day


----------

